# Mega Meet 2013??



## pbrown7582 (Feb 3, 2013)

After such a fab meet at Hillside last September where is the weather turned out spot on, was just wondering if any plans/rumours afoot of a similar meet this year?


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 3, 2013)

A couple of days in St Andrews would be hard to beat.  New course and somewhere else, maybe Ladybank.:thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 3, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			After such a fab meet at Hillside last September where is the weather turned out spot on, was just wondering if any plans/rumours afoot of a similar meet this year?
		
Click to expand...

It would be good. But like you I have not seen anything on the site.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 3, 2013)

I think these GM organised mega meets only seem to happen every couple of years.
They must take some organising and negotiating with the clubs to get a deal on the green fees.

A mega meet at Trump's new place would be nice though. ( hint hint Mike!)


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah let's go trumps, half the forum refusing to play, half loving it, 

Picketers v's supporters.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 3, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Yeah let's go trumps, half the forum refusing to play, half loving it, 

Picketers v's supporters.
		
Click to expand...

As fantastic as it would be to have it there I think the financial side would put a lot of people off. Â£200 for a round plus 2 nights accommodation food and 1000 miles of fuel. We could probably have a few days in Turkey for that playing golf........

But I do like your way of thinking, somewhere like that would be great.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 4, 2013)

Leeds is slap bang in the middle. alwoodley or moortown? :lol:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 4, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Leeds is slap bang in the middle. alwoodley or moortown? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I like this train of thought, somewhere in the midlands would be ideal, it makes it accessible for every one.


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Leeds is slap bang in the middle. alwoodley or moortown? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

In the middle of what :mmm:

Midlands area, there are quite a few gems in and around the Midlands.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 4, 2013)

I have tried but to no avail. I have a provisional booking for 50+ people, but only have 20 interested.  An open qualifuying course on a date just a week/fortnight after the qualifying event, which should ensure the course plays at its hardest. Easily accesible from M1, M6, M5, M40 and M42.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 4, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			I like this train of thought, somewhere in the midlands would be ideal, it makes it accessible for every one.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  I'd be up for that.


----------



## DCB (Feb 4, 2013)

It was Feb last year when MikeH announced the Hillside details for the 2012 event. Maybe he is looking at something for this year 

One thing to remember though, GM set the numbers at 60 for last years Hillside meet and not all the places were taken. is the idea of a mega Meet feasible at all ?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 4, 2013)

DCB said:



			It was Feb last year when MikeH announced the Hillside details for the 2012 event. Maybe he is looking at something for this year 

One thing to remember though, GM set the numbers at 60 for last years Hillside meet and not all the places were taken. is the idea of a mega Meet feasible at all ?
		
Click to expand...


I agree David. I'm struggling now to fill the last three spots for Machrihanish after a series of call offs. People alway commit then cry off nearer the time for a variety of reasons. Very difficult to manage.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 4, 2013)

DCB said:



			It was Feb last year when MikeH announced the Hillside details for the 2012 event. Maybe he is looking at something for this year 

One thing to remember though, GM set the numbers at 60 for last years Hillside meet and not all the places were taken. is the idea of a mega Meet feasible at all ?
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, and almost confirmed by FT struggling with the Inter County Meet in June too. Although a double day Woburn fixture is full but i think there are a lot of changes to the original list.


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2013)

DCB said:



			It was Feb last year when MikeH announced the Hillside details for the 2012 event. Maybe he is looking at something for this year 

One thing to remember though, GM set the numbers at 60 for last years Hillside meet and not all the places were taken. is the idea of a mega Meet feasible at all ?
		
Click to expand...




thecraw said:



			I agree David. I'm struggling now to fill the last three spots for Machrihanish after a series of call offs. People alway commit then cry off nearer the time for a variety of reasons. Very difficult to manage.
		
Click to expand...

And yet the Blackmoor meet for H4H had around 80 playing in it so it can be done and achieved!

In regards to FT's inter county, for us that are local its very expensive as we can play their all day for Â£25.00 on our county cards so nearly Â£50 for food is hard to justify.

The right balance of cost/course/value/location is critical.

I would rather only play 18 holes on a decent track, nothing too fancy to eat afterwards and pay no more than Â£50-ish dependent on the venue/course.

I personally think that can be more attractive than having all the bells & whistles and paying more than we all need to, especially when travelling good distances also with the possibility of overnight accommodation as well in some circumstances. 

Its all about the golf after-all, not the trimmings IMO.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 4, 2013)

Just a thought , if a few were interested in this & have experience of organising meets maybe knock a few ideas off each other via pm, sus out intrest from the forum ,  then contact Mike about GM rowing in behind it , 

Just a thought ..


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Just a thought , if a few were interested in this & have experience of organising meets maybe knock a few ideas off each other via pm, sus out intrest from the forum ,  then contact Mike about GM rowing in behind it , 

Just a thought ..
		
Click to expand...

It would be nice to have something sim to the castle Stuart meet of a few years ago. 

A top notch course that didnt take me 7 hours to drive to, for instance.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 4, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			It would be nice to have something sim to the castle Stuart meet of a few years ago. 

A top notch course that didnt take me 7 hours to drive to, for instance.
		
Click to expand...

That will always be an issue though. Wherever a mega meet would get held/has been held there will be people having to drive long distances. Venue choice is certainly a decision i wouldnt want to make!


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 4, 2013)

Just a couple of thoughts.. Is it all about the quality of the course or the quality of the event/meet?

 I havnt played in one but the idea of a Ryder cup England v Scotland match sounds appealing. If even numbers were achieved and obviously this would depend on location of venue, would it be possible,and label it as a Mega Meet.

It seems there are a lot more regular users on the Forum nowadays, but I'm sure it would depend on how much interest there was from North of the border so we could obtain equal numbers.

Its just an idea and I know It probably won't suit everyone, but I'm sure it would get the banter going on the Forum in the build up.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

If you are looking at a venue for a mega meet it would have to be somewhere like Forest Pines as that is probably the most central golf course around. 300 from Dundee, 330 from Plymouth and 240 from Eastbourne. So on those distances nobody is really any more than about 5 hours on a good run, which by sharing the driving with others will not be too much of a problem. That way it gives the most chance of getting a large attendance from all over the UK. 

If you had it on a Friday with the first tee offs early afternoon that would give people plenty of time to get there, then have dinner and drinkies with an over night stay heading back down Saturday morning, or like we did at Woodhall have another round Saturday morning.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Just a couple of thoughts.. Is it all about the quality of the course or the quality of the event/meet?

 I havnt played in one but the idea of a Ryder cup England v Scotland match sounds appealing. If even numbers were achieved and obviously this would depend on location of venue, would it be possible,and label it as a Mega Meet.

It seems there are a lot more regular users on the Forum nowadays, but I'm sure it would depend on how much interest there was from North of the border so we could obtain equal numbers.

Its just an idea and I know It probably won't suit everyone, but I'm sure it would get the banter going on the Forum in the build up.
		
Click to expand...

This idea has been discussed and a ryder cup style event is something i would deffo love to play in. Would need to be done proper over a few days though imo.


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			If you are looking at a venue for a mega meet it would have to be somewhere like Forest Pines as that is probably the most central golf course around. 300 from Dundee, 330 from Plymouth and 240 from Eastbourne. So on those distances nobody is really any more than about 5 hours on a good run, which by sharing the driving with others will not be too much of a problem. That way it gives the most chance of getting a large attendance from all over the UK. 

If you had it on a Friday with the first tee offs early afternoon that would give people plenty of time to get there, then have dinner and drinkies with an over night stay heading back down Saturday morning, or like we did at Woodhall have another round Saturday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I agree that somewhere like Forest Pines would be ideal, Lincolnshire not the most accesible of places by any form of transport other than car. If doing this the ideal venue would be close to an airport with decent road and possibly even rail access. I dunno, somewhere like Luton (yes it seems I can pick a decent venue close to where Im based too lol, which is invariably what everyone does when asked where they want an event held  )


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2013)

I think you would have more chance getting people to go it it were a top 100 course or open/ryder cup venue. Some where a bit special. 

Though I'm sure forest pines is a nice enough course, i for one would not want to make a 660 mile trip even from Dundee. Which is 2 1/2 hours closer than i am


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

fundy said:



			Not sure I agree that somewhere like Forest Pines would be ideal, Lincolnshire not the most accesible of places by any form of transport other than car. If doing this the ideal venue would be close to an airport with decent road and possibly even rail access. I dunno, somewhere like Luton (yes it seems I can pick a decent venue close to where Im based too lol, which is invariably what everyone does when asked where they want an event held  )
		
Click to expand...

IT is not so much as it is close to me, it just so happens that I live in the midlands, so anything that is pretty central to all will be close by for me. The only problem I see by going further and further south is that people from up in Scotland may choose not to come and vice versa with people from down Kent and Cornwall way if we go up towards Scotland. Obviously there are those who will travel to anywhere for a good game of golf so do not care where it is. 

I just used Forest Pines as example Fundy, not necessarily as a definite venue for looking into holding a big just an idea as it is just off the M180 so can be easily accessed by car in a reasonably quick time as you are on motorway all the way, no matter where you are travelling from, so it can make a quicker drive that other places that are out in the sticks.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			This idea has been discussed and a ryder cup style event is something i would deffo love to play in. Would need to be done proper over a few days though imo.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the guys who've played in them before would confirm it, but it just sounds like it would be a really good meet.

Like you say Birchy it would have to be done over a couple of days, but a few beers in the evening having a laugh over the days play sounds good to me. And to be honest, personally I wouldn't be too fussy over the venue.  They've even had it at Goswick in the past


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 4, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			a Ryder cup England v Scotland match sounds appealing. .
		
Click to expand...




MadAdey said:



			. 

. That way it gives the most chance of getting a large attendance from all over the UK. 

.
		
Click to expand...




MadAdey said:



			. The only problem I see by going further and further south is that people from up in Scotland may choose not to come and vice versa with people from down Kent and Cornwall way if we go up towards Scotland. . 

.
		
Click to expand...

    :whoo:  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2013)

I think when looking at central area's taking the Scottish contingent into account then Staffordshire, Derbyshire & Nottinghamshire are the 3 most central counties which are fed by all arterial motorway networks either directly or indirectly from most area's of the country.

There are plenty of excellent courses amongst those counties.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'm sure the guys who've played in them before would confirm it, but it just sounds like it would be a really good meet.

Like you say Birchy it would have to be done over a couple of days, but a few beers in the evening having a laugh over the days play sounds good to me. And to be honest, personally I wouldn't be too fussy over the venue.  They've even had it at Goswick in the past 

Click to expand...

I agree with all that. The banter, format and the company makes them sort of things .

It would probably have to be seperate from the mega meet though because what about the welsh and irish? I would imagine a mega meet to be open to all.


----------



## DCB (Feb 4, 2013)

Re another Ryder Cup style match, there wasn't much interest for one last year when the idea was muted.   Would there be enough interest to try again this year ?


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I agree with all that. The banter, format and the company makes them sort of things .

It would probably have to be seperate from the mega meet though because what about the welsh and irish? I would imagine a mega meet to be open to all.
		
Click to expand...

How about England versus The Rest of the UK? :thup:  OR we could even invite Steve in Spain and that bloke from France who called everyone peasants.


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2013)

DCB said:



			Re another Ryder Cup style match, there wasn't much interest for one last year when the idea was muted.   Would there be enough interest to try again this year ?
		
Click to expand...

I think when you read what some people have already committed to this year and when some have said yes but already dropped out of some meets, I think a "Mega-Meet" to be successful and take _everyone_ into account would require at least a full years notice at the very least.

I also think when taking Scotland and Ireland (North & South) into account then a central area with all motorway routes and an airport is a must.  People like me (and many others) who live 10 minutes from Birmingham International can pick people up so Warwickshire/West Midlands & Staffordshire I think is a good shout.

I think an invitation course then like Blackwell would then be unique as not many people get the opportunity to play it and its very nice, steeped in history and a good test for everyone of all levels and with excellent hospitality too.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think when you read what some people have already committed to this year and when some have said yes but already dropped out of some meets, I think a "Mega-Meet" to be successful and take _everyone_ into account would require at least a full years notice at the very least.

I also think when taking Scotland and Ireland (North & South) into account then a central area with all motorway routes and an airport is a must.  People like me (and many others) who live 10 minutes from Birmingham International can pick people up so Warwickshire/West Midlands & Staffordshire I think is a good shout.

I think an invitation course then like Blackwell would then be unique as not many people get the opportunity to play it and its very nice, steeped in history and a good test for everyone of all levels and with excellent hospitality too.
		
Click to expand...

Looks good, but it would always depend on access and time it takes to drive. I said something like Forest pines only because it is very central for everyone. Going to Blackwell after looking on Google maps has just moved it a lot closer for people down the south of England and put it another 70 miles away for anyone from central Scotland. I think it needs to go further up north than Brum and look at airports like Leeds and MAnchester. Even though I do not think that airports are that relevant because how many people would actually be travelling by air anyway?

A venue to attract the largest audience needs to be dead central for everyone. Looking at where most of the regular poster are in Scotland that would mean taking the Central Scotland area as the furthest north regarding Scotland and all the way down to Devon/Cornwall. If you look at a map the M62 area is probably the most central.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry guys, not to put too much of a downer on things, but I doubt a Mega meet would work. Last years effort at Hillside was fantastic but only about 30-40 people could make it, and most of those were from the North of England. 

These things are usually held mid week, which rules out those who are working (and can't get time off). Wherever they are held, they will be too far from some/most forumers. The cost involved is usually high (when factoring in stay over, fuel, food, DRINK etc.) The Irish contingent are usually left with a huge bill for ferries, flights etc. Any meet would attract only a relatively small, localized contingent. 

I still think the better option is the local County based meets ie Lancashire vs Yorkshire, Dorset vs Kent etc. The North West series of meets has 6 comps with 10-20 players at each. All for a similar cost as 1 Mega Meet. 

Right, miserable hat off.......... Good luck to anyone who takes this on. Due to current golf diary being rather full and also work and family commitments, unless it's within an hour of me, I won't be able to make it....:blah:


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll throw an idea into the hat,

April 2014, overnight stay with 2 rounds of golf at Woodhall Spa.  should cost circa Â£150 plus travelling.

12 months to book any leave, and monies could be paid monthly to help the finances


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I'll throw an idea into the hat,

April 2014, overnight stay with 2 rounds of golf at Woodhall Spa.  should cost circa Â£150 plus travelling.

12 months to book any leave, and monies could be paid monthly to help the finances
		
Click to expand...

It is a good idea. We had the Old fart Whippersnappers match there last year. The hotel we stayed in was good and the food was nice. that was around the sort of money you are talking.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 4, 2013)

Think it would be EASIER to organise a regional ryder-cup style comp.

Think it would be BETTER to organise a mega meet.

The latter doesn't need to be difficult.  Just pick a date around 8-12 months in the future and ask for non-returnable, non-transferable deposits of Â£70 between now and 8 weeks time (giving people 2 paydays to gather the amount, so no excuses).  This will enable the organisers to guarantee a reasonable amount of numbers.

I would also create a window 8 weeks before the event where a limited number people can sign up as long as immediate payment is taken.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've just had a look at the map, and if you assume that the furthest north people will be coming from is Inverness and the furthest south Southampton, the middle is Blackpool.

I'd be keen regardless of location if it were a weekend, but I don't suppose there's many courses that you could get that many people on at the weekend.
I know Woodhall Spa do as they alternate which course is for the members each day at the weekend, but I don't suppose there are many more.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 4, 2013)

Another option to keep costs down, would be to do as we have for some of the GMNWOOM events. 

Whether it be a Ryder cup style event or Mega meet.  Interest could be gauged on here,then pick an Open event that still has plenty of availability in a location that suits (easier said than done) Forummers could then book themselves in if they're interested and we could sort the finer details from there, Format etc.

I know its not the traditional style mega meet, but it could work (and keep costs down) if the right venue was found, and also there's a good chance of getting something at a weekend.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 4, 2013)

The central point of Britain is Sheffield, so I would suggest people start looking arond that area for courses.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 4, 2013)

no chance of a 3/4 nighter overseas meet in 12/18 months time? I'd be well up for that


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			The central point of Britain is Sheffield, so I would suggest people start looking arond that area for courses.
		
Click to expand...

That was my point earlier. Anywhere along the M62 area will be the mid point for most forumers and most can get there in under around 4 hours, well enough to make it a mega meet anyway. To set up a mega meet it really needs to meet certain criteria IMO.

Within reasonable driving distance for most
It needs to be a top course and play 36 holes if people are going to travel a fair distance, as people will not spend 4 hours driving to play some local average course
It is going to require a stop over either one night with playing over 2 days like the game we had at Woodhall, or 2 nights with 36 holes on one day
The price needs to be reasonable

So to get a mega meet together is going to be near impossible I would have thought. Then again Rick did a good job with the HFH day at Blackmoor and there was a huge turn out for that, somewhere in the region of 80 if I remember correctly. So it is possible but would take picking the correct venue.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			no chance of a 3/4 nighter overseas meet in 12/18 months time? I'd be well up for that 

Click to expand...

Nice idea GIBBO and that would be fantastic, at least we would be able to guarantee good weather. Not sure how many people on here could justify the cost though.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 4, 2013)

The only thing I can guarantee is that not everyone will be happy!


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

thecraw said:



			The only thing I can guarantee is that not everyone will be happy!
		
Click to expand...

As a wise man once said "build it and they will come!" Well pick somewhere decent that wets the appetite and they will come!


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2013)

thecraw said:



			The only thing I can guarantee is that not everyone will be happy!
		
Click to expand...

As long as those that want to make the effort to go are happy then so be it.



MadAdey said:



			As a wise man once said "build it and they will come!" Well pick somewhere decent that wets the appetite and they will come!
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2013)

4 hours is about as much as I'd be prepared to stick in so for me, M6 junction 15 or immediate surroundings. Anything decent around Chester?

What about Vale Of Llangollen?


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 4, 2013)

Another option........St Andrews.I know it's  Not exactly central but it is St Andrews and well worth the effort

You can just roll up to the Starters hut to play The New and Jubilee at weekends and pay there and then. Forrumers could state their interest on here and if there was enough interest we just pick a suitable weekend then sort the format etc.

Theres also the old course ballot for another day if anyone fancied their chances. If plenty were willing to travel to Castle Stuart a couple of years ago is St Andrews worth a shout?


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Another option........St Andrews.I know it's  Not exactly central but it is St Andrews and well worth the effort

You can just roll up to the Starters hut to play The New and Jubilee at weekends and pay there and then. Forrumers could state their interest on here and if there was enough interest we just pick a suitable weekend then sort the format etc.

Theres also the old course ballot for another day if anyone fancied their chances. If plenty were willing to travel to Castle Stuart a couple of years ago is St Andrews worth a shout?
		
Click to expand...

not really going to work is it? It is pushing the distance I would be willing to travel and I live at Spalding, anyone from further down south is not going to travel all the way to St Andrews for 1 night. Some might be willing to travel long distances to to play but not enough to make it a mega meet.

Also like I said people will travel 4 maybe 5 hours to a meet for somewhere a bit special. I do like the New and Jubilee courses but what would be the point of travelling all that way and not play the Old Course?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			not really going to work is it? It is pushing the distance I would be willing to travel and I live at Spalding, anyone from further down south is not going to travel all the way to St Andrews for 1 night. Some might be willing to travel long distances to to play but not enough to make it a mega meet.

Also like I said people will travel 4 maybe 5 hours to a meet for somewhere a bit special. I do like the New and Jubilee courses but what would be the point of travelling all that way and not play the Old Course?
		
Click to expand...

The benifit of St Andrews is that there are prob 10 top courses within a few miles Unlike down south.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			The benifit of St Andrews is that there are prob 10 top courses within a few miles Unlike down south.
		
Click to expand...

????????????????? we only need one course though. I know what the area is like for golfing as I lived there for 5 years at RAF Leuchars. My point was that you are now going beyond the distance that most will travel. To get people from all over the place it will have to be quite centrally located.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 4, 2013)

if I was gonna make the trek (which I happily would given plenty of notice), I would want 2 or 3 days of golf to make it worth while.

Its ok having a 1 round mega meet but with travel etc surely a mega mega meet would be even better


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			The benifit of StAndrews is that there are prob 10 top courses within a few miles Unlike down south.
		
Click to expand...

d

So a 3/4 day invasion tour then


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			d

So a 3/4 day invasion tour then 

Click to expand...

sounds like a plan


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			d

So a 3/4 day invasion tour then 

Click to expand...

Be careful what words you use mate...... last time someone used words like that they painted their faces blue and started moaning about us not taking their freedom...


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Be careful what words you use mate...... you will have them painting their faces blue and telling us about not taking their freedom....

Click to expand...

Is there a course at Bannockburn?


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			Is there a course at Bannockburn?
		
Click to expand...

I suppose we could go play the Scottish at Sterling golf club, that is where bannockburn is..


----------



## Crow (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't thnk you can find a location for a Mega-Meet to attract the whole UK. 

Last year was at Hillside; fairly UK central, great venue and very well organised, but the turnout was disappointing.
Too far for most people in Sctoland, too far for most people down South, so the turnout was mostly those within a 150 mile radius.

I think it would be better to have two meets, one in the North and one in the South. The overall turnout would be much higher and if GM were doing it and funds would stretch then there could be a final for the top 8 at each meet at a central course such as Forest of Arden as there was in the Centenary year.

Okay, North won't meet South, but they didn't when last year's meet was held at Hillside. Anybody that wants to meet their Northern/Southern sparring partners can always enter both meets. 

Living in the Midlands I'm ideally located for a central Mega-Meet so I'm probably increasing my driving distance saying this but I can't see it working otherwise.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 4, 2013)

I was in the minority but I drove from Reading to Hillside (450 mile roundtrip) for the mega meet last September. I think it being a Monday put a lot of people off and it was the first day back to school for many peoples kids as well.

Choose the right course at the right price on the right day and I'm confident that you'll get the numbers. Of course allow a bit of notice as well.


----------



## Junior (Feb 4, 2013)

As long as the course is a cracker I don't mind where it is.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just to be really controversial, if there is to be one of the these then it is the turn of the South to get one. As far as I recall the Midlands have had 2 (the first one at the Belfry and the Third one at Beau Desert) there has been one in Scotland (Castle Stuart) and one in the North (Hillside). All have been great days but the success or not depends alot on what the forum arranges around the meet. The Belfry was an exception as it was the first one and was a bargain for 2 rounds and an overnight stay. Castle Stuart was also a massive success not only because the course was og a quality to attract people from all over but also because the Scottish contingent were excellent hosts and arranged rounds before and after. Beau Desert was reasonably attended from what I here but many by those not too far away. I suspect that this was due to a bit of a lack of notice (it was a little last minute), the course was excellent but not that well known and there were few forum events around the date to make the trip worthwhile. There have been a few valid comments about the lack of attendance at Hillside. The cost was an element as well as Â£80 for a round was not a massive bargain and whilost the course is well known if, for example, it had been next door at Birkdale then you would have massively increased the attendance.
The best events were the centenary events but you need to get a chain of courses involved to make that affordable and nationwide.

From my point of view, if there is an event I am not worried where it is. These events are what we make of them (and the value comes from the rounds that we organise around the event). I have driven 300 miles to Goswick and 30 miles to Gainsborough and everything inbetween. I personally would love a weekend in the South West as the next venue, god courses, good beer and somewhere I have not golfed before.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

If we are looking at going down south I would not be too offended if we were to play Blackmoor. I loved the course at HFH and would love to play it again.


----------



## brendy (Feb 4, 2013)

We still need a couple more names for ballyliffin mid july if anyone fancies it. 
I dont even need to sell the idea beyond saying you will not forget it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2013)

Before we all go charging off and booking places etc, has anyone thought of contacting Mike and actually seeing if there is another Hillside like event in the pipeline even if he can't confirm dates and details yet? surely it would be a) cheaper using GM buying power, b) a decent event on a good course and c) potentially close to as many as possible although I accept some will be luckier than others in distance travelled?


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Before we all go charging off and booking places etc, has anyone thought of contacting Mike and actually seeing if there is another Hillside like event in the pipeline even if he can't confirm dates and details yet? surely it would be a) cheaper using GM buying power, b) a decent event on a good course and c) potentially close to as many as possible although I accept some will be luckier than others in distance travelled?
		
Click to expand...

There will always be those that get lucky with meets. At Woodhall last year I was still in bed when most where in their cars, but that is the luck of the draw. I will travel for the right course at the right price. What I will not do is drive 200 miles for 18 holes on an alright course and I am sure most forumers are the same.

If there is something in the pipeline then if it is at the right price on a good course within reasonable distance I will go.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 4, 2013)

I am lucky being in Salford, not too far from most places, Hillside was a great courser ot play, I would love something sinilar this year.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 4, 2013)

brendy said:



			We still need a couple more names for ballyliffin mid july if anyone fancies it. 
I dont even need to sell the idea beyond saying you will not forget it. 

Click to expand...

I thought that it was more likely that you would not remember it, or at most remember the odd moment in the alcholic fog.


----------



## DCB (Feb 4, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Before we all go charging off and booking places etc, has anyone thought of contacting Mike and actually seeing if there is another Hillside like event in the pipeline even if he can't confirm dates and details yet? surely it would be a) cheaper using GM buying power, b) a decent event on a good course and c) potentially close to as many as possible although I accept some will be luckier than others in distance travelled?
		
Click to expand...


You've got a point there Homer. GM would certainly have the muscle to get a good deal at a good course for one of their events. They've managed it at virtually all the previous 'official' events.  Castle Stuart was a steal at Â£60, Hillside likewise at Â£80. Any unofficial event is just likely to get the society rates on offer.

As for ideal location, that was supposedly worked out last time as being on the stretch of coast where Hillside is located, based on geographical location and quality of courses available.

The age old problem of location and travel distance is what has always been the biggest negative factor when anything like this is suggested. I can't see that change I'm afraid.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			????????????????? we only need one course though. I know what the area is like for golfing as I lived there for 5 years at RAF Leuchars. My point was that you are now going beyond the distance that most will travel. To get people from all over the place it will have to be quite centrally located.
		
Click to expand...

My point was that it wouldn't have to be just one round, there are plenty of good courses within spitting distance for all budgets and like the Castle stuart meet, games could be arranged before and after for those who wanted to do that and get maybe 4 rounds in to make the trip worth while.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			My point was that it wouldn't have to be just one round, there are plenty of good courses within spitting distance for all budgets and like the Castle stuart meet, games could be arranged before and after for those who wanted to do that and get maybe 4 rounds in to make the trip worth while.
		
Click to expand...

It is gods country for golfing round that area, I do not see why people waste money going to places like Turkey when the course in central Scotland are probably some of the best around. It is just getting everyone up travel to Scotland. Did many travel up to Castle Stuart then from the south of England?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			It is gods country for golfing round that area, I do not see why people waste money going to places like Turkey when the course in central Scotland are probably some of the best around. It is just getting everyone up travel to Scotland. Did many travel up to Castle Stuart then from the south of England?
		
Click to expand...

I think it was limited to 50 or 60 at Castle Stuart, but a few played at Spey Valley on the friday and 60 played at Nairn on the Sunday and about a dozen at Boat of Garten on the monday after org by the that Knob Smiffy, or should that be Anthony

Thought quite a few who went have long since hung up there forum boots sadly.


----------



## brendy (Feb 4, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I think it was limited to 50 or 60 at Castle Stuart, but a few played at Spey Valley on the friday and 60 played at Nairn on the Sunday and about a dozen at Boat of Garten on the monday after org by the that Knob Smiffy, or should that be Anthony

Thought quite a few who went have long since hung up there forum boots sadly.
		
Click to expand...

The only downer about that fantastic weekend was the weather on the Friday at Spey Valley, great course but we got soaked and frozen.
Twise, my brother and I rented a caravan and had driven over after the flights were cancelled, and it was still quite an affordable weekend when split a couple of ways inc fuel etc.
Weekends to hidden gems are so much better value too (though Castle Stuart was an utter bargain that weekend thanks to GM).
Some of you guys really should club together and fill a car with 4 guys, clubs and clothes (works out around 50 quid a head return). The likes of Ballyliffin and Druids glen etc have great offers on each year,even Royal County Down is doing green fees til the end of Feb for 50 quid on the big course.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 4, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			not really going to work is it? It is pushing the distance I would be willing to travel and I live at Spalding, anyone from further down south is not going to travel all the way to St Andrews for 1 night. Some might be willing to travel long distances to to play but not enough to make it a mega meet.

Also like I said people will travel 4 maybe 5 hours to a meet for somewhere a bit special. I do like the New and Jubilee courses but what would be the point of travelling all that way and not play the Old Course?
		
Click to expand...

I know what your saying Adey, but like The Craw said your never going to please everyone.
If it was in North west England there would be some from the south that wouldn't travel. If it was in the Midlands it would put some off in Scotland.
I think you once said you was  based near St Andrews a few years ago, so you Know what a great town it is. I just made the suggestion as I can't think of a better place to spend a couple of days playing golf.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 4, 2013)

A lot of different thoughts and choices...most of them pretty good. I'll travel for a decent course and a decent craic


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I know what your saying Adey, but like The Craw said your never going to please everyone.
If it was in North west England there would be some from the south that wouldn't travel. If it was in the Midlands it would put some off in Scotland.
I think you once said you was  based near St Andrews a few years ago, so you Know what a great town it is. I just made the suggestion as I can't think of a better place to spend a couple of days playing golf.
		
Click to expand...

Just having a lurk when i saw this St Andrews would be the ideal place, there are so many courses in 10 -15 minute radius it would be a great trip. 

My own place is only 10 mins drive from St Andrews and is the 13 th oldest in the world and a cracking test of golf there's also the 2 courses at Fairmont, Crail ,Leven Links and Lundin Links all crackin tracks.


----------



## Andy (Feb 4, 2013)

Nobody gets a better deal than Craw.

Â£60 unlimited golf, yer bed and a stunning breaky and somewhere to park yer bike ;-)


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 4, 2013)

I would vote for the Midlands as the best option. Would be very happy with Beau Desert again - cracking course and they have been busy doing work in the past couple of years apparently; Other top choices that won't break the bank that I would be keen to see: Delamere Forest, Notts, Sherwood Forest. We could also try a links in North Wales - Conwy looks a cracking course - 6th best in Wales - is very cheap and easy to get to - and no doubt lots of cheap accommodation and a bit of nightlife


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2013)

MikeH has said he's aware of the thread and will look at it in more detail tomorrow. Nothing to say he's a cunning plan at this stage but I'm sure he has irons in fires somewhere


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 4, 2013)

I would love to spend 2 or 3 nights north of the border with 3 or 4 rounds of golf. Worth the long drive from down sarf


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2013)

I think we are looking at a mega meet, again in isolation. The biggest talking point is always location. I think this needs to be looked at over a 3-5 year period. It is like discussing where the open should be.

I don't think it is fair to have it in the Midlands/M62 corridor every year, just because it is the most central location be it England/mainland Britain.It should be moved around, maybe one year central Scotland, North West, North east/Yorkshire, Midlands and the South. Some years we may have a 10 minute drive, a 3 hour drive and some a six hour drive. It is up to people if they want to go or not. Maybe every 6th year we could go to Ireland/Northern Ireland or even Wales.

I think the main attraction/decision is "is it worth it"? That is why we need to build 2-3 rounds as a meet. I think the Hillside meet (which was good) was slightly detracted as we never had a big night out, and a game the day before or the next day, which was a shame considering the other courses nearby, as well as a big night out in Liverpool/Southport being an option. However, Mike/GM are busy people so probably don't have the time to sort everything out. Maybe once a meet is arranged a local committe of 2-3 "locals" in conjunction with GM can put flesh on the bones of the one round. I'm sure we would not be short of volunteers.

If you can get 60 to go to Castle Stuart, we have hope, and I'm guessing the reason why is that there were other courses added to the weekend. Hillside would have maybe got another 20 from far flung places, if say Formby, Birkdale, S and A would have also been included.

Overall, I think we have to realise that it should move around, some people may get to 2 out of 5, some 4 out of 5. That's life. As Craw said you can't please everyone, so accept that and just decide if you want to go, or maybe leave it until next year.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Agree with the above. If the main course is worth it and we can organise other games around it then it will get the numbers imo. I would be happy to go pretty much most places in britain if the courses are worth it.


----------



## scratch (Feb 4, 2013)

I think you are approaching this in the wrong manner. It would be better to find out who is interested in meeting and if they are prepared to stay overnight then pick somewhere central to the majority once you know who is interested.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2013)

scratch said:



			I think you are approaching this in the wrong manner. It would be better to find out who is interested in meeting and if they are prepared to stay overnight then pick somewhere central to the majority once you know who is interested.
		
Click to expand...

You will have 200 interested, that will then whittle down to 100 once the venue is picked, will probably end up with 40-50 once money is asked for. That's before call offs for stag nights, weddings,holidays,barmitzvahs etc.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 4, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think we are looking at a mega meet, again in isolation. The biggest talking point is always location. I think this needs to be looked at over a 3-5 year period. It is like discussing where the open should be.

I don't think it is fair to have it in the Midlands/M62 corridor every year, just because it is the most central location be it England/mainland Britain.It should be moved around, maybe one year central Scotland, North West, North east/Yorkshire, Midlands and the South. Some years we may have a 10 minute drive, a 3 hour drive and some a six hour drive. It is up to people if they want to go or not. Maybe every 6th year we could go to Ireland/Northern Ireland or even Wales.

I think the main attraction/decision is "is it worth it"? That is why we need to build 2-3 rounds as a meet. I think the Hillside meet (which was good) was slightly detracted as we never had a big night out, and a game the day before or the next day, which was a shame considering the other courses nearby, as well as a big night out in Liverpool/Southport being an option. However, Mike/GM are busy people so probably don't have the time to sort everything out. Maybe once a meet is arranged a local committe of 2-3 "locals" in conjunction with GM can put flesh on the bones of the one round. I'm sure we would not be short of volunteers.

If you can get 60 to go to Castle Stuart, we have hope, and I'm guessing the reason why is that there were other courses added to the weekend. Hillside would have maybe got another 20 from far flung places, if say Formby, Birkdale, S and A would have also been included.
		
Click to expand...

Wise words LB, pretty much sums it up.
I Suppose it's hard to gauge what people want from the meet.  Personally I'd prefer something along the lines of what you've mentioned above. 

Like you say, if considerable travelling is involved it has to be "worth it"  and It would be good to put a few faces to names over a few beers.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 4, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I would love to spend 2 or 3 nights north of the border with 3 or 4 rounds of golf. Worth the long drive from down sarf 

Click to expand...

theres a couple of spaces at machrahanish


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 4, 2013)

only a 1040 mile round trip


----------



## bigslice (Feb 4, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			only a 1040 mile round trip 

Click to expand...

you did say you would travel for a 2/3 day event lol i will let thecraw give you the hard sell


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 5, 2013)

nah this year is out, off to spain on 2nd July so anything before then is out


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2013)

The Castle Stuart trip was great apart from one thing....the bloody weather.
OK it was not bad on the day we played there, but Spey Valley the day before was awful...it really was. The course was nice, but we teed off in sleet, and it never stopped all the way round. Nairn the following day, lovely course..but it piddled down most of the way round. Boat of Garten on the Monday was a real downer for me, maybe the biggest disappointment of the week-end.
I had been looking forward to playing there so much, but even as close as a week before the trip their webcam was showing the place to be covered in snow. Some of the worst greens I have ever played on, and the condition of the rest of the course left a lot to be desired. None of the courses showed themselves in the best light that week-end. I much prefer to play golf with the sun on my back, short sleeved shirt, bouncy fairways and a spring in my step, not wrapped up in plastic, needing windscreen wipers on my glasses, and too bloody cold when I eventually get in the clubhouse to enjoy a drink and a bit of banter. 
I don't mind travelling for a decent track, if it's that far away I'll make a road trip of it. Hardly worth travelling 500 miles for 18 holes. But I'd much rather do it in June/July/August and stand a chance of decent weather and seeing the course at it's best than risk March/April/Oct/November. I would have loved to have made the trip up to play at Goswick, but the ONLY thing that put me off was the time of year that it was held. OK in the end you didn't have terrible weather for it, but I for one am not prepared to travel that far and risk getting rained/blown off the course. I know you can still get rain in the months I've mentioned, but statistically you stand a better chance of decent weather. The other thing about playing in the Summer months is the lighter evenings for socialising. Doesn't get dark until gone 9, nearer 10 up North and standing outside having a beer and a chinwag on a nice summers evening is great. Inverness, despite it's hidden charms, is not the place to be on a dank, wet, dark and miserable evening in March....


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			The Castle Stuart trip was great apart from one thing....the bloody weather.
OK it was not bad on the day we played there, but Spey Valley the day before was awful...it really was. The course was nice, but we teed off in sleet, and it never stopped all the way round. Nairn the following day, lovely course..but it piddled down most of the way round. Boat of Garten on the Monday was a real downer for me, maybe the biggest disappointment of the week-end.
I had been looking forward to playing there so much, but even as close as a week before the trip their webcam was showing the place to be covered in snow. Some of the worst greens I have ever played on, and the condition of the rest of the course left a lot to be desired. None of the courses showed themselves in the best light that week-end. I much prefer to play golf with the sun on my back, short sleeved shirt, bouncy fairways and a spring in my step, not wrapped up in plastic, needing windscreen wipers on my glasses, and too bloody cold when I eventually get in the clubhouse to enjoy a drink and a bit of banter. 
I don't mind travelling for a decent track, if it's that far away I'll make a road trip of it. Hardly worth travelling 500 miles for 18 holes. But I'd much rather do it in June/July/August and stand a chance of decent weather and seeing the course at it's best than risk March/April/Oct/November. I would have loved to have made the trip up to play at Goswick, but the ONLY thing that put me off was the time of year that it was held. OK in the end you didn't have terrible weather for it, but I for one am not prepared to travel that far and risk getting rained/blown off the course. I know you can still get rain in the months I've mentioned, but statistically you stand a better chance of decent weather. The other thing about playing in the Summer months is the lighter evenings for socialising. Doesn't get dark until gone 9, nearer 10 up North and standing outside having a beer and a chinwag on a nice summers evening is great. Inverness, despite it's hidden charms, is not the place to be on a dank, wet, dark and miserable evening in March....

Click to expand...

Anthony old thing, The weather was bad, I agree but thats what you get when you play next door to the UK's main Ski resort at the end of the worst winter in years. 
Not Gm's fault, Castle Stuart had only just opened and i suppose there was limited dates for what was a good deal.

In Boat of Gartens defence it had been Under snow as had Spey Valley the week before. And I'm not talking a couple of CM either. at Carrbridge which is only a few miles away a Train was derailed in a 10ft drift. BOG only gets a few months of grass growing at the best of times, even in Aug the greens are not all that!

I'm not saying it should be back at Inverness and certainly not before April or after Sept.

a meet would need to be somewhere good, top 100 at least and have a few other options for extra games. Thats the main benifit of Scotland Where theres one good course,the likes of, St Andrews, East Lothian, Ayrshire, Highland and Angus.Theres half a doz almost as good close by.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 5, 2013)

Like has been said already there is no point in asking who is interested then finding somewhere central to them. If it is up in Fife then that would be great. Courses that I loved playing when I was living up there are:

Ladybank
Lundin Links
Jubilee course
Old Course (obviously)
Scotscraig
Drumoig (as a cheaper alternative for a knock round)
Torrance course

The list is endless and it would make a good trip as outside of the meet people arrange a game for all budgets. Like I said earlier in the thread "choose a good course at the right price and people will travel"


----------



## Region3 (Feb 5, 2013)

I know it sort of defeats the idea of a 'mega meet', but there's nothing to stop more than one meet being organised, then people can choose which one(s) they want to attend.

If we're talking about it not being centrally located, you can get a cracking deal at St.Mellion which has 2 courses - one of which is superb imo. (I may have mentioned this before )

I'd also be interested in an overseas (hot) meet as Gibbo mentioned, but people would have to be really committed because drop-outs would ruin it.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 5, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I know it sort of defeats the idea of a 'mega meet', but there's nothing to stop more than one meet being organised, then people can choose which one(s) they want to attend.

If we're talking about it not being centrally located, you can get a cracking deal at St.Mellion which has 2 courses - one of which is superb imo. (I may have mentioned this before )

I'd also be interested in an overseas (hot) meet as Gibbo mentioned, but people would have to be really committed because drop-outs would ruin it.
		
Click to expand...

An overseas trip would be good, but like you have already highlighted you would get a lot of drop outs, just purely on the cost. What would you be talking for a few days abroad? Something like Â£400 to take in a some nice tracks. Plus spends and already you are talking over Â£600. 

Now a trip to Scotland would be perfect. 2 nights with a 36 hole mega meet and a game the day before and you are now talking Â£200 with spends depending on where you play on the day before, which I think more people are likely to go for.


----------



## njc1973 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd be up for a 2 night, 3 round trip next year and could probably get our usual golf trip group of 8 to go along with this, I'd have to fly over anyway so not bothered where it is but you can get decent deals on Belfry/Woburn/Gullane/Carnoustie notwithstanding the inevitible arguments over who its closer to and who has to travel the furthest.

I would say the best way is for a small group of 2-3 offer their services to plan the trip & come back with dates & price, the rest can than decide whether or not this suits them and say yes or no (you are always going to get whingers who complain that its too far away, if thats the case a simple not interested would do).


----------



## DCB (Feb 5, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			An overseas trip would be good,
		
Click to expand...

It's already been done....thecraw organised a couple of events at Millport


----------



## bobmac (Feb 5, 2013)

I dont see the need for one mega meet up.
The roughy toughys up north will want it held there, the midlanders want it in the middle and the southern jessies will want it down south.
Choosing a date and a venue to suit everybody is NOT going to happen.
So just have 3 
One done south, one in the middle and one up north....then just Skype the prize givings.
Everyone's happy.
And if Smiffy wants to fly to Inverness, he's welcome as is Crawford welcome in Essex. (obviously PBob will get lost wherever it's held
3 different venues, all on the same day and a Skype at the end.


----------



## chris661 (Feb 5, 2013)

DCB said:



			It's already been done....thecraw organised a couple of events at Millport 

Click to expand...

There is even a meet being organised in Ireland for those that wish to travel more than 25 miles.


----------



## Val (Feb 5, 2013)

chris661 said:



			There is even a meet being organised in Ireland for those that wish to travel more than 25 miles.  

Click to expand...

Like the trip to Machrihanish, how far is that from Belfast as the crow flies


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 5, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Like the trip to Machrihanish, how far is that from Belfast as the crow flies 

Click to expand...

Never mind how far,   it would be a while by crow tho ha ha , 

i would be intrested in travelling over but it would have to be somehwere special , tho , somewhere memorable & have the WOW factor .. wanted to do hillside but finances were just not available last year , didnt even make the irish craic classic last year .. 
Need to be somewhere closeish to an airport or it gets to aquward .. id love to get over & meet a few other forumers


----------



## Val (Feb 5, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Never mind how far,   it would be a while by crow tho ha ha , 

i would be intrested in travelling over but it would have to be somehwere special , tho , somewhere memorable & have the WOW factor .. wanted to do hillside but finances were just not available last year , didnt even make the irish craic classic last year .. 
Need to be somewhere closeish to an airport or it gets to aquward .. id love to get over & meet a few other forumers
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself to Glasgow airport and you'll have options for Machrihanish, someone will be there to pick you up. Â£135 for 2 nights bed and awesome breakfast and unlimted golf at the Dunes and a chance at some prizes, great bargain.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 5, 2013)

DCB said:



			It's already been done....thecraw organised a couple of events at Millport 

Click to expand...

ive been twice and didnt have to show my passport, i think they can tell 'im not local'


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Like the trip to Machrihanish, how far is that from Belfast as the crow flies 

Click to expand...

Just a well struck 3 wood I think!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 5, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Get yourself to Glasgow airport and you'll have options for Machrihanish, someone will be there to pick you up. Â£135 for 2 nights bed and awesome breakfast and unlimted golf at the Dunes and a chance at some prizes, great bargain.
		
Click to expand...

When is it on Martin  ? too lazy to scour the whole arrange a game section ha


----------



## Val (Feb 5, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			When is it on Martin  ? too lazy to scour the whole arrange a game section ha
		
Click to expand...

Friday 31st May till Sunday 2nd June. Good time of year for it.

You know you want to 

3 slots left (I think)


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			When is it on Martin  ? too lazy to scour the whole arrange a game section ha
		
Click to expand...

Closer to you, than me i think.

 Val,I could be persuaded, to go again if someone would drive, or pick me up


----------



## Val (Feb 5, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Closer to you, than me i think.

 Val,I could be persuaded, to go again if someone would drive, or pick me up

Click to expand...

I'll pick you up from Cumbernauld if you want


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 5, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Friday 31st May till Sunday 2nd June. Good time of year for it.

You know you want to 

Click to expand...

I do ya know & its good value at that   ..

only problem is its a bit close as the Irish one,  its in July & im committed to that as ive paid Brendy a deposit & wana catch up with the guys again, & meet a few new people aswell  , gona sit tight for now  and see what Mike has in the pipeline if anything .. But its not a No ...

Thanks...


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 5, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I know it sort of defeats the idea of a 'mega meet', but there's nothing to stop more than one meet being organised, then people can choose which one(s) they want to attend.

If we're talking about it not being centrally located, you can get a cracking deal at St.Mellion which has 2 courses - one of which is superb imo. (I may have mentioned this before )

I'd also be interested in an overseas (hot) meet as Gibbo mentioned, but people would have to be really committed because drop-outs would ruin it.
		
Click to expand...

St Mellion sounds great. I would deffo be up for a trip abroad if someone were to organise. deposits or full amount within x time of going, maybe even limit to 8 as could easily fill that and a couple of reserves. I have no mates who play so a trip abroad any other way would never happen for me so a trip with like minded forum members would be ace.


----------



## chris661 (Feb 5, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Like the trip to Machrihanish, how far is that from Belfast as the crow flies 

Click to expand...

Dunno, but I don't live anywhere near Belfast


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I would deffo be up for a trip abroad if someone were to organise. deposits or full amount within x time of going
		
Click to expand...

I would love to go to Turkey again. The courses out there are absolutely fantastic and the all inclusive hotel deals they do are some of the best around. I went last year, and it was blinding. I wanted to go again this year but a crap 6 months or so at work put paid to my plans.
The lads are going over again in May, I think the total cost including flights is around about the Â£1k mark. Sounds a lot of money, but when you look at the "all inclusive" part of it, it's not too bad. During the 90's I used to organise a trip over to the Algarve for myself and a group of mates. Had a contact over there who rented us a villa, and she booked up the courses for us. If I remember correctly, it used to cost us about Â£500.00 or so by the time we divided out the cost of the villa etc.
But then you had to hire 3 cars, and you were basically self catering. So you bought food at the clubs, (which was bloody expensive), and you went out every evening eating and drinking. Weigh up the cost of the meals and a few rounds of drinks with 8 of you in a group and at the end of the day I bet we weren't spending far short of a grand each on those holidays, and we were "slumming" it in a villa, had to make our own way to the courses, and 3 guys couldn't drink each evening because they had to drive home. Caused no end of rows that did!!
I would be quite happy to go to Turkey again next year (yes 2014) and if it were planned far enough in advance bunging Â£50.00 a month away into a holiday fund wouldn't be missed so much by either me, or the Missus!
But you would have to get firm commitment. I pulled out early for this years trip and I know that it caused Danny (the organiser) quite q bit of grief as he had committed to the numbers and had to find somebody to replace me. I lost my deposit (quite rightly so) but as much as it pee'd me off doing it, it had to be done.
Trust me...............Turkey is the place to go.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 5, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Trust me...............Turkey is the place to go.
		
Click to expand...

Basically if you want a golfing holiday abroad now for outstanding value, it's got to be somewhere outside the Eurozone. I used to go to Spain every year - playing Mijas, Santana, La Cala and Alhaurin - but when the Euro came in and the costs started going through the roof I couldn't justify the cost, particularly with family holidays now taking priority. Apparently Bulgaria is now the up-and-coming golf destination, and also haven't heard a bad word said about Turkey.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 5, 2013)

so who is up for organising for 2014?


----------



## Val (Feb 5, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Dunno, but I don't live anywhere near Belfast 

Click to expand...

I never said you did, its just an observation


----------



## vkurup (Feb 5, 2013)

Trump  or any of the 3Ws (incl Mike's fav Worplesdon)


----------



## thecraw (Feb 5, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I would love to spend 2 or 3 nights north of the border with 3 or 4 rounds of golf. Worth the long drive from down sarf 

Click to expand...


Come to Machrihanish then. Awesome deal, awesome tracks.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 5, 2013)

as stated before, I would love to but off to Spain beginning of July and with spending money for me + 3 teenagers to save = no trips for me until august onwards


----------

